# Great Bucks Steam Rally 2012



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm looking at organizing a small rally at this event again after a very nice had by all this year, and before I start the ball rolling just looking if many people would be interested? the Basics are the site is located in a village called Shabbington, Bucks. HP18 9HN, between Thame and Oxford. The date is the weekend of Friday 3rd, Saturday 4th & Sunday 5th August 2012, the site has no electric or showers etc but has access to water and porta loos, they are looking at a cost of around £32.00 per van for the weekend includes entrance for 2 adults and 2 or 3 children to the show ground. In the past I have found the show very interesting with many steam engines and plenty of other shows that would interest the family. Any comments?

http://www.greatbucks.org.uk/index.html this years web site has not been started as yet but gives you an idea


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Clive

we'd be interested again - we had a good time this year, I'm sure the grandchildren will like it again 8)


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

ok mike ta hope you guys are ok?


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes Clive I am up for that. I had a great time last visit. Thanks for organising it.
regards
Andrew


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd like to express an interest - we haven't done any rallies yet, but do attend shows with my classic car.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

IanA said:


> I'd like to express an interest - we haven't done any rallies yet, but do attend shows with my classic car.


ian

they have a large classic cars section there


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We too are interested, never know what weekends Terry has to work though until nearer the time so cannot be a definate
Lesley


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Clive - count us in again - great time last year


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Clive

It clashed with the Cheddar rally last year but hopefully we'll be able to get there in 2012.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks all I'm just waiting for the event organizers to confirm the dates and if we are ok to attend, can't see any reason why not but just best to get the conformation as soon as I have a reply i'll then post the rally details..... thanks all for the interest....


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea having missed both this and Cheddar this year.

Steve


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

All being well we'd love to do this again
Rich and Lin


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi everyone just a reminder the shabbingdon steam rally is comeing up soon, as far as i understand the rally is still on even with all this rain.... the rally fields are still soft but there's still plenty of tractors to pull us out if its needed :roll: 

there is still plenty of space for anyone who wants to come and join us all.... the closeing date is 31st July to help the organisers to get the space we need.....

looking forward to seeing you all


Clive


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Clive

feeling reasonably confident here, so have confirmed now. All we need now is some sunshine!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Clive

yes I can confirm too. looking forward to it.

Andrew


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok guys thanks for that..... I'll be in touch about a week before with contact detail etc...

Best regards,



Clive


----------

